# Wasatch LE elk



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

It's been a while! Well been hunting for that big bull for the last week. It has been hard hunting. Been on a couple nice 6 points, on the inside of 80 yds on a dandy 7x6. Been hiking my butt off. It has been a LOT of fun. Still haven't closed the deal, but heck the tag has already been worth it, just getting close with a tag and bow in hand. It has been a riot. I'm hoping they'll start screaming soon. Rumors are they're starting up around Strawberry. The weekend weather was no bueno. So we got on some big deer. Too bad I don't have a deer tag. It's been interesting. Hope the rest of you guys with tags are having as much fun as I am. Get the big ones and post the pics.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Call me crazy, but to me that is an awesome story. The passion for what we love to do, even when success is not ours, YET! I hope success finds you, and look forward to pic's. Thanks for your service and good luck.

Tim


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

well quit slackin and go wack that 7 by 7...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Brent, I've been hunting the wasatch too. A buddy of mine drew the tag. I finally heard a wimpy bugle yesterday, and I've hunted for 8 days now. I've heard quite a few cows chirpin. So I'm hoping with this cooler weather and the days getting shorter. (And that piece of **** full moon going away) That they will get hot and heavy soon.

By the way, how many points did it take you to draw?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well last night they started getting vocal. Had a couple bulls screaming in the canyon I was hunting. It was quite the rush had one screaming at my buddy (30 yds behind me cow calling) It was AWESOME! He came to about 60 yds and hung up in the pines. Another smaller bull started screaming in the bottom and he turned and went back down to him. I'm freaking loving this. Wish I could get a big bull tag every year. Too bad theres not a little more opportunity to chase them big screamin demons. Happy hunting guys thanks for the kind words. Blownsmok if you'd quit slackin we could go get him.

Fixed it took me 7 points but have heard a couple guys drew with 4 and 5 this year. They upped the tags I guess.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nothing like bugling bulls! I was into them sunday I don't have a big bull tag but just being in the middle of them is quite the rush.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Well last night they started getting vocal. Had a couple bulls screaming in the canyon I was hunting. It was quite the rush had one screaming at my buddy (30 yds behind me cow calling) It was AWESOME! He came to about 60 yds and hung up in the pines. Another smaller bull started screaming in the bottom and he turned and went back down to him. I'm freaking loving this. Wish I could get a big bull tag every year. Too bad theres not a little more opportunity to chase them big screamin demons. Happy hunting guys thanks for the kind words. Blownsmok if you'd quit slackin we could go get him.
> 
> Fixed it took me 7 points but have heard a couple guys drew with 4 and 5 this year. They upped the tags I guess.


This is why I think many elk hunters make a HUGE mistake by only cow calling this time of year. Notice where the bigger bull left; when another bull BUGLED! :O•-:


----------



## fivexfive (Aug 21, 2010)

I was up in the Browne lake area from sunday to tuesday...nothing, notta, it was as quite as church except for the dang wind a blowning.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

We bugled at him twice. He responded both times but didn't come through the pines. Oh well, I'm no professional and my buddy isn't a professional guide. We had a hell of a fun time though! 5x5 yesterday night was the first time I'd heard them scream this year. The bull did have 4-6 cows with him already. It's a riot! By all means if someone who knows more about elk hunting wants to share pointers PM me I'd be happy to hear them. Thanks again guys.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like fun. I watched a herd of 29 (I counted them as they came single file through a clearing) this weekend with a nice bull pushing them along. He was bugling up a storm. It is fun and sure gets the blood going, but unlike you, I only have a spike tag. Things should start to pick up, good luck man.


----------



## dodgertown (Apr 12, 2010)

Sounds exciting!! I have the Wasatch LE elk Rifle tag, and can't wait 17 days until the hunt starts. Glad to hear that they are starting to talk. Good luck to you on your hunt, and hope that you can close the deal on the bull that you choose!!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I'd suggest your buddy calls from further away from you. As soon as you locate a screamer, move towards him quietly, and have your buddy back off. That way, when he hangs up, he'll be in your lap!

Good luck! It's a blast!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

My buddy did move away from me as the bull got closer. I probably should have moved a little further down though. Live and learn. It was still a riot. I will try it next time hopefully get a little closer that way. Appreciate the advice.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well been out all weekend hunting. Still having fun, alot of elk around. Buddies wife watched a really nice 6 point from camp while we were out trapsing around trying to locate one. Aint that how it goes  Anyway apparently I'm 3/4 retarded when it comes to elk hunting  having a heck of a time pulling this one off. They're starting to call quite regularly. Any of you share some tips about what I should be doing? I have little to no experience hunting big bulls would appreciate the tips. I'm into the elk I'm just having a heck of a time getting them inside that 60 yd mark. Not willing to take a shot longer than that for fear of losing an animal. Thanks in advance and thanks to those who have already given me pointers.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

We've been having the same problem  Keep trying and it will happen. Last year we had maybe 8-10 close encounters before everything came together for my buddy. Keep the faith :O||:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well I am feeling much like Birddogger did at the beginning of his hunt. I've been busting my butt hiking all over and still haven't connected. Although I must say it has been quite the rush at several points during this hunt. It has been quite enjoyable to be out among the screaming. I've given it my all. I can definitely say I have put in a healthy effort. It has been fun with ups and downs and terrible luck. They have proven to be a great adversary. With the final two days fastly approaching I had to come off the hill for class (gotta love going back to college  ) I'm looking forward to the next to days quite anxiously. Hoping to be met with mercy. I will spend the next two days locked away on the mountain hoping that a bull finds me. The success stories have rejuvenated my hope. Congrats to you who have succeded. Good luck to you who haven't. As for me, I'm going to go enjoy the next two days and hope I have a better report.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck and enjoy the hunt. You have already been successful! Keep the faith!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Give it hell, man!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, the hunt has come and gone. I don't have pictures of a marvelous bull. I don't have antlers to hang on the wall. I had a fun hunt and time well spent with friends and family. I'm somewhat disappointed, somewhat discouraged, but still glad I got to get out. My last few days were frustrating. The season started out promising with some nice bulls picked out to chase. Well with opening weekend came the droves of spike hunters and archery deer hunters. This changed things quite dramatically unfortunately. Turns out theres a reason the archery hunt has such a low success rate. I had some unfortunate run ins with other hunters and motorcyclists. I had an evening hunt planned with my old man. We headed up got into where the bulls were and started calling. Had what sounded like a decent mature bull hot and bothered headed our way. As he's crashing down through the pines headed right for us some spike hunters cross over in front of us. Unfortunately they scared the bull the opposite direction. Had a similar situation with some grouse hunters on a morning hunt. The final morning of the hunt got into a REALLY nice bull 6x6 approx. 350 class. He couldn't have came in any more perfect unless it was about 20 yds closer. He stopped broadside at 48 yds. I take some deep breaths to calm the old nerves. As I'm settling in at full draw, the not so pleasant sound of a fourstroke motorcycle rips through the air. Needless to say, bull gone. I was really disappointed at that point. So I headed down. I heard some cow calls as I walked into a group of clearings and watched as another 6x6, much smaller, turned and walked into the trees with his cows. I couldn't believe it. The last day the best day of the hunt and there it all went. So, down 28 days vacation $280 for a tag and bout 500 dollars in fuel. On the bright side I had a heck of a lot of fun. I saw a lot of elk. Spent a LOT of time chasing them. It was pretty cool to be out amongst them. Some things I hope they change for those who draw this tag in the future. Change the dates. I don't understand the logic in putting the rifle hunt in the middle of the rut. Change how the hunts are scheduled together. It's hard enough to kill a big bull with a bow. Having the rest of the state out chasing spikes working up the elk doesn't help anything. It doesn't make anysense to me for the DWR to charge an archer the same amount to hunt elk as those that draw the rifle tag? The rifle tag gets the best season and doesn't have to deal with anyother hunters. Where's the logic in that? Hopefully I'll draw another elk tag in my lifetime. All in all it is a fun hunt. With some tweaking I think it could be a really fun hunt.


----------

